# I'm looking for a print of a painting with not much to go on.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 16, 2018)

When I was about 8 years old someone gave me a jigsaw puzzle that was not exactly suited for my age. Way to many pieces and I lost interest. The one thing that did hold my interest was the picture of the finished puzzle on the top of the box.
 I liked it so much I cut the picture out and had it for quite awhile. All I have to go on is the memory of what it looked like.

It was a scene from out west. It had a heard of cattle and cowboys on horses running for their lives trying to get away from a wild fire that could be seen in the background. You could see the smoke and fire and the fear in the eyes of the cattle and cowboys as they tried to outrun it.

I'm not sure why it got my attention. Maybe the emotion of fear that you could plainly see. I remember feeling the same way when looking at it. Strange that I was drawn to something like that. Anyway, as I think about it and how beautiful the original must have been. I often wondered who painted the original. It was a very detailed painting.

 It's like looking for a needle in a haystack. Any suggestions of what artists did such paintings of the old west? I don't know much about art but would love to have a print of it .


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2018)

Frederic Remington is one off the top of my head.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2018)

Ruth, this Remington is called "Prairie Fire", but it's too small for me to see the detail you spoke about


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanks RadishRose it is pretty close but there were more cowboys and cattle . Maybe it wasn't even a well know artist just some others that the puzzle company hired to just paint for their product. In that case I probably won't find it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2018)

Ruth, I'm glad that's not the one. I don't like it at all, myself.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 17, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Ruth, I'm glad that's not the one. I don't like it at all, myself.



For some reason I don't like it, either.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 17, 2018)

It sounds like a very interest print.


----------

